# Too small for a permanet home?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I keep seeing a lot of people using these tanks as a permanet home for bettas. It's only one gallon which I've grown to think is too small for a betta home. But lots of people use them, including some of which I've seen on this website. What are your guys' opinions? I would like to have a tank on my desk again, but my 5 gallons just take up too much of my work space! :|

http://www.petco.com/product/104215/PETCO-1-Gallon-Corner-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2811522


----------



## Saroar (Jul 27, 2010)

Bettas _can _survive in a 1 gallon, like those tanks, but they won't thrive. They may become stressed and will most likely not live to their full life expectancy. Maybe you could find a nice two gallon? My local petsmart has 2.5 gallon fish bowls that look pretty small.


----------



## sebamd (Aug 2, 2010)

*The last one was Chelle's home for 3 days, was too small and needed a 100% water change every other day. It is now the temporary home for Chiki while my 10g is getting cycled. IMHO, 1 gallon is torture for a Betta,*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Bettas at least need a 2.5 gallon to thrive. A mini bow is good, but change the lights, most people buy them and the plastic melts.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't like to see bettas kept in anything less than 2 gallons as permanent housing. Yes breeders can and do keep their fish in smaller containers but honestly, do you want to keep your pet in a bare, small tank or do you want him to have a nice home where he can exercise and explore?

I would hope even breeders would treat their breeding stock with enough love to give them at least 2 gallons. Of course fry that are going to be sold eventually are a different story.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E-a Betta can thrive in 1g containers provided that proper water changes and care are made, however, neglect for a couple of days and you can end up with a unhealthy Betta that merely survives.

If you have a life, like: school, children, a job..etc.... I would not recommend anything smaller than 2g...and again, if neglected it will only survive if not suffer and die....

Regardless of tank size, filters, cycling...if you fail to care for the Betta properly the fish may only survive and not thrive.....

Regular water changes, water temp, a hiding place or plant and a good varied diet is all most fish ask....and if you are not willing or able to do this...then it doesn't matter what size the tank..it is just a matter of time.....in my opinion and experience......


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

i think the bigger tanks are better


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone's opinion, as all my bettas have 3+ gallons. Does anyone have a recommendation of a 2 or more gallon tank, that won't take up a ton of room, and is pretty cheap? Much appreciated!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.tomaquarium.com/prod_details.php?cat=31&p=39

http://www.tomaquarium.com/prod_details.php?cat=31&p=39

I have one of the 9.25g's. 

Also,

http://www.petco.com/product/12031/PETCO-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

and

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730

Petstore.com has a huge selection of similar tanks under the category of Reptile>Cages and Terraniums.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Im with Oldfishlady on this one. Tank size does not matter if you dont care for them properly. If you care for your betta properly, it should do fine in a 1gal tank, but only if you feed them, change the water, etc.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The problem with small tanks is you can't heat them properly unless your house is naturally warm. I think we can all agree that heat and clean water are the main necessities of betta keeping.

I would like to see a study done on the longevity of bettas kept in 1/2, 1, 2, 5, and 10 gallon tanks (all properly heated and water quality maintained) and see which ones live longest. My bet is still on the fish that is given the most room to exercise and interact with its surroundings.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright, thanks for your help everyone. I may just end up using my 5 hex even though it still takes up more room than I'd like. Then my 20 L with only be split into 5 so everyone gets more room!


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

if youre worried about heating you could get one of these. Im using one now and my tank is at a nice 80°

http://www.petco.com/product/102429...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Those are dependent on what your room temperature is. Here where my roommate keeps the apartment at 65* (gotta love free air conditioning) that heater barely keeps a 1 gallon tank at 72*F. If your room gets too warm that heater has a definite possibility of over heating your tank.

Not to mention if your fish gets sick and you need your water to be at 86* for treatment (or lower for some other diseases) there is no way to do that without an adjustable heater.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

but do they make adjustabe heaters for tanks under 5 gal??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure.. as long as you can fit a 25w heater in the tank it will work. With tanks under 2.5 gallons it starts to get sketchy though. You just have to watch your temperature very carefully.

Marineland offers a 10watt heater but I don't know how well it works.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Bettas at least need a 2.5 gallon to thrive. A mini bow is good, but change the lights, most people buy them and the plastic melts.


What?? :shock: The plastic melts? I just got a Minibow...I thought it was acrylic... 

A 2.5 gallon minibow is good if you need a tank bigger than 2 gallons.
It works great and is only $23 at Petsmart, although when I went to the Petsmart closest to my house, it was like $30.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have minibow and the plastic never has melted. Its a good little tank but the hood has a tendency to vibrate which is really annoying.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

SilverCaracal said:


> What?? :shock: The plastic melts? I just got a Minibow...I thought it was acrylic...
> 
> A 2.5 gallon minibow is good if you need a tank bigger than 2 gallons.
> It works great and is only $23 at Petsmart, although when I went to the Petsmart closest to my house, it was like $30.


my petsmart had a 10gal with filter and hood for about $20  and of course that is what my betta is in now


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> my petsmart had a 10gal with filter and hood for about $20  and of course that is what my betta is in now


Same. I have an unused 10 gallon in my garage. It used to be for my turtle, but since I let him go (in a pond with the same species) it's empty. I would use it, but it won't fit in my room so...that's why I have a minibow! 

1fish2fish - the minibow I have doesn't vibrate at all...

Edit - 

1fish2fish - does the minibow filter start cycling for you because a few days after I set mine up, the water started getting really cloudy and the handbook says that means the water is good and the tank might be cloudy for a month, since it's cycling. At first I thought the cloudiness was bad, so I did a 100% water change. I think I made a big mistake...was the tank actually cycling (it has live plants) and will it restart cycling again even if I did a full water change??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine tank is the older version (the one without the built in filtration) I think its the filter that causes it to vibrate. I just havent' gotten around to fixing it.

My tank cycled the way all my other tanks did. I've never had cloudiness as long as I pre-rinse everything in the tank. Cloudiness is not a sign of cycling.


----------



## BDABETTA (Jul 30, 2010)

I can recommend a great small tank for Bettas. The Tetra 3 gallon Crescent tank is perfect for Bettas when you have limited space and funds! I have bought 3 of them for my Bettas. They come with a Whisper filter and a cool Led light. The filter has a control on the back for light flow. My Bettas all have huge bubble nests even with the filter set at medium. Great tanks.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

A 1- gallon is the absolute MINIMUM for a betta.. dont go any smaller! But yes it's fine if you do regular water changes. Do you have a siphon?


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

in this link.. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291 whats the small orange fish with a black tail on the left side of the 1 gallon tank? Thanks!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Some type of guppy it looks like.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a platy. Too big for a 1 gallon. Need at least 10 gallon in my opinion.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

It really depends on the amount of effort you put into keeping the water fresh. at the present i have 4 grls 1 boy in 1 gals. of course i change the water every other day or three.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> whats the small orange fish with a black tail on the left side of the 1 gallon tank? Thanks!


Red Wag Platy


----------

